# hourly cost break out



## ruro0302 (Mar 31, 2006)

Does anyone have a good break-out of the components that make up your hourly/pre time cost. Meaning what percentage of your hourly cost is attributed to fuel, labor, R/M, overhead ect.?payup


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Wouldn't this magic set of numbers be different for everyone? And wouldn't it change from year to year? I think I figured my break-even was $57/hr last year.


----------



## ruro0302 (Mar 31, 2006)

*ratio should be the same*

I would agree that the actual cost per hour would vary by region and company size. I'm asking for individual ratios. I'm not sure break even would be a good way to go because it is a moving figure also. I'm looking for some input based on your experience. Of your hourly rates what percentages are attributed to labor, fuel, insurance, overhead and profit. If anyone have this type of break out it would be helpful to know the region they plow in and the size of their company i.e. small medium or large. Grn has a good point these factors would influence the ratios. Any guidance will be appreciated.


----------

